# CD burning question



## Poimen (Mar 7, 2008)

Is it possible to put more than 80 minutes on a CD-R _if_ the combined audio files are less than the storage space (700 MB)?


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, the CD burning application would (should) convert the files into the proper audio format for the CD. If your files are MP3's the file sizes are much smaller than the CD's audio format.

The CD burning application might allow you to burn a MP3 CD which will hold much more than 80 minutes, but it will only play on a computer's CD drive and CD players that support MP3 CD's.


----------



## gene_mingo (Mar 7, 2008)

Depending on the application you are using. Generally there is a small buffer that you can use to burn a few more minutes, but I think it is nothing substantial.


----------

